Ask HN: Can Google add its referal to amazon links in SERP? If not, why? - federicoponzi
======
PaulHoule
By "his" you mean Google?

~~~
federicoponzi
Yes, sorry, edited.

~~~
PaulHoule
It seems like they don't.

Certainly Amazon could refuse to acknowledge the affiliate id if they chose
not to.

